# ticking noise



## bong (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi to all ,got a 94 alti matic w/ 190,000kmh on it, love my ride a lot.I noticed
a ticking sound like a one valve has a big clearance when the engine is hot ,
just wondering why i dont hear it when the engine is cold .Love to read some
input from my fellow alti owners


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

does it sound like a lifter ticking??


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try changing to a thicker oil like a 20w-50 this can help with a noise like what you are hearing. The reason you don't hear when it is cold is the oil becomes thinner as it heats up and will "bleed" out quicker.

Troy


----------



## bong (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks for that oil change idea ,will try changing to top one synthetic 20-50


----------

